
Gnome and KDE work together on the Linux desktop - CrankyBear
https://www.zdnet.com/article/gnome-and-kde-work-together-on-the-linux-desktop/
======
hactually
It's a good time to do it as the arguments over widget sets and languages seem
less important. Neither C or C++ seem in favour these days for desktop apps
though maybe the next era can be Rust Vs Golang Vs ES2019

~~~
axaxs
Sadly to me, definitely the latter. Gnome already uses js and css for its
entire shell, and KDE is pushing people towards QML. Maybe my views are
outdated, but I find it rather disheartening.

------
moosingin3space
To those of us who actually contribute to the Linux desktop ecosystem, this
isn't news.

